# Problemas con creacion de fuente regulable...no regula



## N3000 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hola Amigos, necesito ayuda, me pueden ayudar porfa?

Estoy fabricando esta fuente en el protoboard, pero no me resulta, no me regula lo que hace es pasar de 27 a 28 volt.
La unica diferencia con el diagrama es que le puse un capacitor de 3300uf paralelo a C1, y funciona exactamente igual que con uno solo, puse un regulador nuevo y anda igual, ademas R1 se calienta mucho y es de 5w 

Favor una ayudita, que no entiendo que esta pasando con este circuito, Estara Malo el diagrama?
Gracias








Componentes:
T1 - Transformador con primario 220V y secundario de 24V 3A.
IC1 - Circuito Integrado LM338K
D1 - Diodos rectificadores 6A10 de 6A ~ 1000 Volt
D2 y D3 - Diodos 1N5404
C1 - Condensador electrolítico (filtro) 3300uF 50V
C2 - Condensador electrolítico (filtro) 22uF 50V
C3 - Condensador electrolítico (filtro) 100uF 50V
C4 - Condensador 0.1uF 50V
R1 - Resistencia de 220 ohms 5W (Se caliente Mucho)
R2 - Potenciómetro 5Kohms lineal


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 24, 2008)

Sacá D3 y fijate, me parece (a primera vista) que es medio como una brutalidad ese diodo ahí 
Pero estoy medio dormido igual jajaj. De todas formas sacalo y fijate, debería funcionar bien ;-)


----------



## Cacho (Oct 24, 2008)

Hola N3000
El circuito que armaste es casi igual al del datasheet y no está mal. La única diferencia es que el del datasheet tiene un valor de 120r para R1, en vez de los 220 de tu esquema.

Para encontrar el error de tu circuito....
Vamos descartando:

1) Sacá el regulador y medí qué voltaje tenés entre los pines del condensador C1. Si es más de 35V ahí tenés el problema (o por lo menos uno)
2) Sólo para quedarnos tranquilos (prueba fácil y barata), poné R1 de 120r.
3) Volvé a conectar el regualdor y fijate bien cómo lo conectás, para descartarlo como error.
4) Una vez bien conectado, el problema puede estar en las conexiones en el protoboard.
5) Si están bien esas, como C3 y C4 son filtros nomás, sacalos para probar el circuito y poder descartarlos como la fuente del error. Los diodos son protecciones, no los saques pero asegurate de que estén bien orientados.

Probá el circuito.

Si R5 se calienta todavía, apagá y sacá el diodo que va de la salida a la entrada del LM338. Probá de nuevo y contá cómo te fue.
Saludos
Cacho


----------



## zaiz (Oct 24, 2008)

Otra opinión:

Si R1 se calienta mucho, puede ser varias causas:

1.- Que el condensador C2 esté en corto o un corto circuito a tierra en la conexión del protoboard. Sacarlo, revisar las conexiones y probar si aun se calienta R1.

2.- Que el Diodo D3 esté en corto circuito, es decir, que conduzca en inversa. Sacarlo y probar si aun se calienta R1.

3.- Que el circuito integrado esté en mal estado y esté enviando a la salida todo el voltaje que le está llegando. Una opción para tener idea si es esto, es sacar el circuito integrado y medir si hay continuidad desde la entrada a la salida. Si sucede esto, habría que reemplazar el circuito integrado. Pero dices que pusiste uno nuevo.

Si arreglas ese problema, casi seguro que te va a funcionar bien el regulador.

Como dice San_Cacho, revisa que el voltaje de entrada no sobrepase los 35V

Pero lo más importante: revisa tus conexiones, que no tengas alambres pegados o conexiones equivocadas.


----------



## N3000 (Oct 24, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola N3000
> El circuito que armaste es casi igual al del datasheet y no está mal. La única diferencia es que el del datasheet tiene un valor de 120r para R1, en vez de los 220 de tu esquema.
> 
> Para encontrar el error de tu circuito....
> ...



Amigo

Hice lo que me has dicho
1)Saque el regulador, y el C1 marca 30 V
2) Puse una resistencia en paralelo y arrojo 108 Ohm como resultado cada uno de 5w, y las 2 se calientan demasiado
3)conecte bien el regulador, ademas puse un LM317K (TO-3),  y el problema persiste
4) el circuito lo he armado 4 veces y siempre genera el mismo problema
5) saque el filtro C3 y C4, saque el diodo de salida a entrada (de proteccion), cambie tambien el potenciometro

estoy por botar todo a la basura ya que el error antes era que regulaba de 27 a 29 volt, ahora es de 25 a 28 volt. jajaja... y eso que soy electronico
De todas maneras gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 24, 2008)

Una pregunta boba...: Le pusiste alguna carga a la salida a la fuente?


----------



## N3000 (Oct 24, 2008)

solamente el multitester para medir el voltaje


----------



## Y Sánchez (Feb 5, 2009)

Porque no intentar con una carga, podría ser unas resistencias, para hacerlo trabajar...

Saludos


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 5, 2009)

puede ser el pote quemado


----------



## Angel Aldahir (Feb 5, 2009)

Checa que los diodos no esten invertidos.


----------



## Y Sánchez (Feb 5, 2009)

Hallé esto en el PDF en inglés, y que traduzco, ..."si la carga es insuficiente en la salida, el voltaje de salida puede incrementar".....


De cualquier forma no estaría por demás revisar los componentes y rearmar el circuito, y en el último de los casos revisa vuestro protoboard, luego pueden hacer trastadas ....

Ánimo


----------



## Cacho (Feb 5, 2009)

En una migración de servidor de hace un tiempo se perdieron varios mensajes. En particular en este topic se perdió el final.
Los reguladores eran los que estaban quemados y el problema se resolvió. Desde entonces cayó en la bolsa del olvido.

Saludos


----------



## hugosion (May 23, 2010)

justo  estoy armando  ese circuito pero sin colocar los diodos  y me funciona  bien  no quiero ofenderte  diciendote esto  pero   si utilizas el LM317t  el primer  PIN  es AJU  el segundo es  SALIDA  y el tercero es  ENTRADA, si has conectado   de esta manera  el problema seria entonxes los dos diodos(quitalos)


----------



## zopilote (May 23, 2010)

hugosion dijo:


> justo  estoy armando  ese circuito pero sin colocar los diodos  y me funciona  bien  no quiero ofenderte  diciendote esto  pero   si utilizas el LM317t  el primer  PIN  es AJU  el segundo es  SALIDA  y el tercero es  ENTRADA, si has conectado   de esta manera  el problema seria entonxes los dos diodos(quitalos)


Justamente eso es el problema con los reguladores LM317T, si lo conectas mal se calienta exagerademente hasta quedarse inutilizados algunas veces.


----------



## ithaca23 (Dic 4, 2010)

Hola expertos, espero que esten bien. Bueno paso a contarles mi situación.

Resulta que encontre por ahi una impresora toda rota, me dispuse a quitarle los motorcitos que tenía, para probarlos recurrí a mi fuente. Ahora el tema es que n ose que paso y mi fuente siempre marca, como mínimo, ¡¡23v!! y regula muy poco, a fondo del pote está en 28v... 

Por las dudas medí con el tester, no vaya a ser cosa de que se descalibró el voltimetro digital, y el tester me indicó que hay 23v en serio :S

Esto nucna fue asi, siempre desde 1.2 a 32v mas o menos... Pero ahora surrgió esto...

Lo peor de todo es que abro la fuente y siento olor a quemado a lo que deduzco que algo murió y debo cambiarlo pero no se que.

Como soy principiante no sé por donde ni qué revisar primero. Si bien la fuente, la hice yo en mi colegio, solo segui los pasos del plano y nunca entendí bien como funcionaba. Ahora que tengo un poquito de conocimientos revisé los capacitores pero no veo signos de pinchadura, los diodos conducen bien, el fusible no está quemado y el LM338K en ningun momento levanto temperatura, tampoco el disipador y hasta ahi llega mi repertorio. 

Me podrían guiar para encontrar la falla ??

Muchas gracias

P.D: Muy importante, les adjunto el esquemático 

​
SALUDOS !!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2010)

Cambiá el LM338 y luego agregá 2 diodos 1N4004 *polarizados en inverso*, uno sobre la salida y el otro haciendo puente entre entrada y salida del LM338.


----------



## ithaca23 (Dic 4, 2010)

Gracias fogonazo... Es necesario que haga lo de los diodos ?? digo porque andaba bien sin ellos además de que tendría que hacerlo al aire ya que la plaqueta esta muy justa...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2010)

ithaca23 dijo:


> Gracias fogonazo... Es necesario que haga lo de los diodos ?? digo porque andaba bien sin ellos además de que tendría que hacerlo al aire ya que la plaqueta esta muy justa...



Andaba bien, pero cuando le pusiste una carga inductiva (Motor) se destruyó, los diodos son para prevenir eso.


----------



## ithaca23 (Dic 4, 2010)

Ahh, con razón, so nesos tipicos diodos en paralelo que se les ponen a los relés u otras cargas inductivas para prevenir el efecto transitorio... Ok me quedó claro, muchas gracias, ya te contare como me fue !! 

Perdona mi ignorancia, los diodos se tendrian que conectar como esta aqui ??

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/problemas-creacion-fuente-regulable-regula-16686/

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 5, 2010)

Son esos dos (en realidad Fogonazo te hablaba de uno de esos nada más, el que va de "sal" a "ent") y uno más que iría en paralelo con C4, pero polarizado en inversa ("con la flechita apuntando hacia la salida +") o hacés un corto machazo.

Saludos


----------



## ithaca23 (Dic 6, 2010)

Bueno, compré el LM338K lo soldé (aun sin los diodos) y probe la fuente en vacio.... Regula desde 0v hasta 12.2v (verifique con el tester y es correcto el valor de tension), al menos es un rango considerable pero n oregula como antes (desde 1.2 a mas o menos veintipico de volts), se habra quemado algo mas ??


----------



## ithaca23 (Dic 6, 2010)

Bueno, me equivoque, regula desde 0 hasta 12 porque no coloque el regulador sobre el disipador y faltaba una coenxion, pero ahora que he puesto todo bien sigue dandome veintipico de volts y olor a quemado, creo que el regulador no es el problema.... :S que puede ser ??


----------



## ithaca23 (Dic 6, 2010)

Me creeran si les digo que soy un idiota ?? D

Resulta que desoldé el LM338, fui a buscar estaño, cuando regresé no me di cuenta y... ¡¡¡SOLDE EL MISMO REGULADOR!!! jeje, que embrollo que arme... en fin, solde el nuevo regulador y ya funciona bien la fuente, muchas gracias por sus respuestas y disculpen por estos post seguidos que si quieren pueden borrar 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2010)

ithaca23 dijo:


> ..... solde el nuevo regulador y ya funciona bien la fuente, muchas gracias por sus respuestas y disculpen por estos post seguidos que si quieren pueden borrar.....


No te olvides de los diodos


----------



## ithaca23 (Dic 7, 2010)

Nono, hoy mismo los sueldo y pruebo... Con los cooler de PC tambien debe haber proteccion ?? Digo por si lo hago encender con un transistor y debo ponerle un diodo en paralelo y en inversa para protegerlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2010)

ithaca23 dijo:


> Nono, hoy mismo los sueldo y pruebo... Con los cooler de PC tambien debe haber proteccion ?? Digo por si lo hago encender con un transistor y debo ponerle un diodo en paralelo y en inversa para protegerlo


Si no recuerdo mal, los coolers de PC ya poseen una protección interna (Diodos), pero nunca está demás agregar una *Externa*


----------



## ithaca23 (Dic 7, 2010)

Ok, seguiré tu consejo fogonazo... Respecto al motor de 12Vdc que me causó problemas, ahora que soldé los diodos de protección, debo seguir tomando recaudos o puedo hacer lo que quiera ?? Por ejemplo, desconectar el motor sin apagar la fuente, etc...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2010)

ithaca23 dijo:


> ... Respecto al motor de 12Vdc que me causó problemas, ahora que soldé los diodos de protección, debo seguir tomando recaudos o puedo hacer lo que quiera ?? Por ejemplo, desconectar el motor sin apagar la fuente, etc...


Se supone que ahora está protegida, pero NO te abuses.
¿ Tu fuente posee un par de capacitores conectados sobre la salida de tensión ?





Como C5 y C4, si no los posee, agregalos, un electrolítico de 47µF en paralelo con un poliester de 100nF


----------



## ithaca23 (Dic 7, 2010)

Ok, para que sirven ??


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2010)

Ayudan a la regulación, previenen oscilaciones y pueden absorber un pico de sobre-tensión que genere la carga inductiva que le conectes.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/


----------



## ithaca23 (Dic 7, 2010)

Ah ok, lo voy a implementar. Cabe mencionar que los diodos de proteccion no pude soldarlos sobre la plaqueta pues las conexiones estan muy alejadas. Pelé los cables en el medio y soldé los didods asi y quedaron en el aire. No es lo ideal, pero puedo hacer lo mismo con los capacitores ???


----------



## dragler (Ene 16, 2012)

mira lo que pasa es que alo mejor esta mal tu proto, intenta con otro. de hecho yo ise ese mismo diagrama en el proto y me funciona de maravilla y eso que mi R es de 120 Ohm 0.250 w , el unico problema es que el lm338 se calienta al conectarle una carga de mas 2 Amp. osea que no entiendo se supone que el lm338 soporta 5A conecte un foco de un faro 12V 50W (usa una corrirnte de 5A AproX) y ni siquiera prendio tantito, y al poner el multimetro me marcaba 2 amp aprox y no estiendo que esta pasando con ese regulador. podria alguien decirme que esta pasando. mi tranformador de 18v 5A y el diseno es el mismo


----------



## zopilote (Ene 18, 2012)

dragler dijo:


> mira lo que pasa es que alo mejor esta mal tu proto, intenta con otro. de hecho yo ise ese mismo diagrama en el proto y me funciona de maravilla y eso que mi R es de 120 Ohm 0.250 w , el unico problema es que el lm338 se calienta al conectarle una carga de mas 2 Amp. osea que no entiendo se supone que el lm338 soporta 5A conecte un foco de un faro 12V 50W (usa una corrirnte de 5A AproX) y ni siquiera prendio tantito, y al poner el multimetro me marcaba 2 amp aprox y no estiendo que esta pasando con ese regulador. podria alguien decirme que esta pasando. mi tranformador de 18v 5A y el diseno es el mismo




Sobrepasaste el margen de disipacion del regulador y por eso con  una carga  que nesecita 5A no va a regular, te daria lo del datasheet si tu entrada sería 15Vds y lo tuvieras bien enfriado(25 grados). Es algo normal no te preocupes agrega un transistor como lo muestran el el foro.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 18, 2012)

Hola.

¿Cuál es el tamaño del disipador de calor del LM338?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

